# Lip Grippers



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I have always netted or beached my steehead, i was thinking of trying those lip grippers out of my little boat (10') has any one tried them, n any problems you have had with them? Thanks


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

bogo grips? They work good...


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Boga grips are great for a quick weight and safe handling of fish. I love them and use mine predominately in a kayak. Sometimes a net would be quicker/easier if the fish is in landing range but going completely nuts. Big kype jawed salmon and steelhead are the only fish that are difficult for me to Boga accurately due to their large jaw bone, it's doable, but I've had some big bucks drop off while weighing. Something about the way their jawbone is shaped. They even work well on carp.

Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucid grips.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks guys,I think i'll try um, they should also be good for mud cats, witch i have all ways landed by gloved hand. thanks again. ps the ones i'm going to order r made by berkley


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have read that it causes severe stress to hang a Salmon or Trout vertically by its mouth, out of the water. Something about the body cavity allowing organs to shift inside, which can cause lasting damage, and even death. 

"It was fine. I saw it swim away."


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> I have read that it causes severe stress to hang a Salmon or Trout vertically by its mouth, out of the water. Something about the body cavity allowing organs to shift inside, which can cause lasting damage, and even death.
> 
> "It was fine. I saw it swim away."


So what happens when they do a vertical leap out of the water? Gravity is gravity you know. Billfish seem to take enjoyment from vertical leaping out of the water with regularity, when not even hooked! I have seen it. And then there are caught and released bass...:yikes: So what makes salmonoids so different from other fish or animals in this respect?

Whales and other mammals that are normally on a horizontal plane go off their normal position all the time. Even upside down. After all humans have inversion tables with no ill effects. All sorts of other animals go off their normal posiitioning with no ill effects...

Sounds like an old fishermans 'tail'... Just something to consider rethinking


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe I've just been watching the Science Channel too much, but I think the effect of gravity on somebody is different when jumping on a trampoline versus being lifted by the jaw..... just something else to think about.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

riverbob said:


> thanks guys,I think i'll try um, they should also be good for mud cats, witch i have all ways landed by gloved hand. thanks again. ps the ones i'm going to order r made by berkley


Check the Bass Pro website, they have several models at a better price than Berkley.
I use the one with the scale, they work great on any toothy critter, especially fall salmon and pike, and the scale is close enough for government purposes.
Just grip by the handle once inside the jaw and don't let your fingers near the trigger...they'll hold.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MickL said:


> Maybe I've just been watching the Science Channel too much, but I think the effect of gravity on somebody is different when jumping on a trampoline versus being lifted by the jaw..... just something else to think about.


:lol: Yeah, well there is that! But on an inversion table you hang by your feet...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I remember reading a while back about the damage that is done to a bass by holding it by the jaw vertically for prolonged period with out body support. Holding a fish on a lip gripper for more then a few seconds can do lasting damage to a fishes ability to use its jaw. The is a very big difference from jumping out of the water then to be held via the jaw and be suspended out of the water where the muscles, ligaments and sinew in the jaw are stressed do to the body weight of the fish. The muscles, ligaments and sinew of the jaw are not built to with hold that much weight for prolonged periods of time.

So with that said for safe fish handling only hold the fish vertically for a few seconds to get a weight with the scale on the lip gripper then use your other hand to support the fish and bring it back up to a horizontal level.

An example.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I remember reading a while back about the damage that is done to a bass by holding it by the jaw vertically for prolonged period with out body support. Holding a fish on a lip gripper for more then a few seconds can do lasting damage to a fishes ability to use its jaw. The is a very big difference from jumping out of the water then to be held via the jaw and be suspended out of the water where the muscles, ligaments and sinew in the jaw are stressed do to the body weight of the fish. The muscles, ligaments and sinew of the jaw are not built to with hold that much weight for prolonged periods of time.
> 
> So with that said for safe fish handling only hold the fish vertically for a few seconds to get a weight with the scale on the lip gripper then use your other hand to support the fish and bring it back up to a horizontal level.
> 
> ...


I think the example takes things a bit to the extreme. I do not thing a bass held that way for a few seconds- under a minute is going to die. But it will do some damage that will effect the bass from feeding properly for the next few days/ weeks.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Whatever happened to just using your hands? 

Now we have lip grippers and mesh gloves. I think some people fall into marketing ideas to easily. Especially that stupid mesh glove. Which gives me an idea, maybe a blue glove with some white clouds on it. Those wiggly steelhead will never see ya coming for em. Simms for lyfe!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Whatever happened to just using your hands?
> 
> Done that been there, to much bs, besides that the water is cold, trying to eliminate a few things in my little boat, like a net, even though my boat has a sun deck, a loung with tv, a head,a galley, n engine room, I WANT MORE. :evilsmile Ps i might launch the "polish bullship" in the morning, looks good till friday.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

riverbob said:


> troutguy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to just using your hands?
> ...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I doubt fingers pushing guts against back bones / ribs is good iether. I've read the best method is a cradle.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

riverbob said:


> troutguy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to just using your hands?
> ...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> riverbob said:
> 
> 
> > The lip gripper will not replace a net. And when that trophy steelhead is death rolling boat side that lip gripper is not going to do you a lick of good.
> ...


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> So what happens when they do a vertical leap out of the water? Gravity is gravity you know. Billfish seem to take enjoyment from vertical leaping out of the water with regularity, when not even hooked! I have seen it. And then there are caught and released bass...:yikes: So what makes salmonoids so different from other fish or animals in this respect?
> 
> Whales and other mammals that are normally on a horizontal plane go off their normal position all the time. Even upside down. After all humans have inversion tables with no ill effects. All sorts of other animals go off their normal posiitioning with no ill effects...
> 
> Sounds like an old fishermans 'tail'... Just something to consider rethinking


OK, we'll grab the lower jaw with the Boga and hang him up for a few photos....Large steelhead probably wouldn't return to normal eating habits for a few days, which I think is the point. Most likely would damage a few ligaments, joints, etc. which would have a negative effect on the fish's chances of survival. If you are not going to kill the fish and put them on ice in the cooler, handle them with care considering you are putting them back in their environment where it is "kill or be killed" every moment of their lives. IN fact, the fish that you just "caught" is the one survivor of literally thousands like him or her that didn't make it to adulthood, so have a little respect and reverence for the resource and handle with care if you plan to release. Otherwise, smack them on the head with the billy, bleed them out good, and put them on ice for the trip home into the smoker or onto the grill. Enjoy! Life is short and it's a miracle we are here at all.
Jay


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DoubleJay said:


> OK, we'll grab the lower jaw with the Boga and hang him up for a few photos....Large steelhead probably wouldn't return to normal eating habits for a few days, which I think is the point. Most likely would damage a few ligaments, joints, etc. which would have a negative effect on the fish's chances of survival. If you are not going to kill the fish and put them on ice in the cooler, handle them with care considering you are putting them back in their environment where it is "kill or be killed" every moment of their lives. IN fact, the fish that you just "caught" is the one survivor of literally thousands like him or her that didn't make it to adulthood, so have a little respect and reverence for the resource and handle with care if you plan to release. Otherwise, smack them on the head with the billy, bleed them out good, and put them on ice for the trip home into the smoker or onto the grill. Enjoy! Life is short and it's a miracle we are here at all.
> Jay


 
Absolutely handle fish with care. All I tried to get across is you won't rearrange organs by holding a fish vertically...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boozer said:


> Have proof?
> 
> A steelhead for example does not have any "pressure" in his interior cavity to hold stuff in place as they don't require it when in the water, it is possible for the internal organs of a steelhead to be damaged if held vertically for a length of time, it is not guaranteed to happen every time, but there is a reasonable chance...
> 
> ...


Read on to posts 26 & 30...about all I could add, not being an ichthyologist or a fish.

I will add "a reasonable chance" is not proof of anything either...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> Read on to posts 26 & 30...about all I could add, not being an ichthyologist or a fish.
> 
> I will add "a reasonable chance" is not proof of anything either...


It is a fact that holding fish vertically can and often does do damage to their internal organs, their ligaments holding their lower jaw in place and to their spine.

It's not a "reasonable doubt" it's a fact that it can and does happen.

Bottom line, if you plan on releasing a fish, to utilize a device like a boga grip and hold the fish vertically is not the best option, that is if you are not OK with waste...

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165783608001781


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Since I'm starting to lose track of all the issues with steelhead and/or steelhead fishing, could someone please let me know if I'm missing anything here? 

So far, I've got: 

Chumming = BAD

Fly Fishing = Flossing = BAD

Bait = BAD

Yarn = BAD

Keeping fish = BAD

Boga Grips = BAD

Smoking Dope = BAD

Smoking Dope while using bait and keeping fish = BAD

Smoking Dope while flyfishing and flossing fish for catch n release = BAD

What else? Did we get to the point yet where it's "don't touch it...don't even look at it!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XutwkruACsA


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

You missed one Hutch!

Touching, Thinking about Touching or even thinking about thinking about touching a fish. = BAD

Also: 




So yeah, down with doap


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

riverbob said:


> If all this damage is being don't, y haven't they stopped bass fishing contests, I,m quite sure they would find dead or dieing fish for day after the contest is over? I think some people r making to much out of it.



There have been numerous accounts where large numbers of Bass were found dead following Bass tournaments...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boozer said:


> ...It's not a "reasonable doubt" it's a fact that it can and does happen.


Whatever dude, those were not my words....see below..



Boozer said:


> Have proof?
> 
> A steelhead for example does not have any "pressure" in his interior cavity to hold stuff in place as they don't require it when in the water, it is possible for the internal organs of a steelhead to be damaged if held vertically for a length of time, it is not guaranteed to happen every time, *but there is a reasonable chance*.


Again, I'll refer you to post 30...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Since I'm starting to lose track of all the issues with steelhead and/or steelhead fishing, could someone please let me know if I'm missing anything here?
> 
> So far, I've got:
> 
> ...


Fishing restricted water with a non OUPV licensed guide, but I haven't started that thread yet.


----------

